#  > Dating >  > Man zoekt Vrouw >  Een dame om de rest van mijn leven mee te delen, Insha-Allah

## Someone.to.Love

*Salaam wa3laikoem,*

Ben jij eerlijk, lief, vol met humor en hou je van een uitdagingen??? Dan ben je hier goed!

Ik ben een goed uitziende jongen van 28 jaar die werkzaam is in de Medische wereld. Sta met beide benen op de grond. Hou ervan om dagen te hebben vol activiteit, maar ik hou er ook van om eens lekker te luieren op de bank. Ook eens lekker uitwaaien op het strand zit er zeker wel in hoor.

Ik ben op zoek naar de volgende persoon
Zoek een leuke meid (max. 24) waarmee ik lief en leed kan delen. Iemand die altijd wel in is voor een grapje, maar dan aan de andere kant ook serieus kan zijn. Iemand die ervan houd om haar eigen uit de dagelijkse sleur te trekken af en toe. 

Iemand die openstaat voor nieuwe uitdagingen, en die zeker met beide benen op de grond staat. Iemand die mij dat beetje liefde en respect kan geven, waarna ik op zoek ben. 

*wa3laikoem asalaam,*

----------


## Bellarach

Wslm,

Mooie verwoording. Het is heel belangerijk om met beiden voeten op de grond te staan. maar struikelen mag eens, want je leert hoe je bent geworden en wat je wilt in het leven. Het leven vraagt
veel van ons. Een misplaats woord, een misplaatse daad. Het is allemaal wat. maar weet je wat zo mooi is, een wederhelft vinden die jou neemt hoe je bent. Waar communicatie een MUST is. Kortom iemand waar je je goed bij voelt. 




goedvoelt. e al diemisplaatste woorden en daden tegemoet komt

----------


## Elise24

*Salaam wa3laikoem broeder,

Zag net je oproepje die me wel aansprak. 
Hoop graag van je te horen,

Beslama.




*

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Palestijntje073

Salam allaykom

Jou profiel sprak me gelijk aan :knipoog: . Ik weet niet als je voorzien bent? Als je nog interesse in mij hebt, hoor ik graag terug.

MVD

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## youssieej

uppppp !!

----------


## intellectuelemeid87

ghir insallah!

----------


## Oem Amatullah

Salaamoe aleikoem, kun je mij aub een pm sturen?
Ik ben wel ouder dan 24 dus als dat heel belangrijk is dan hoef je niet te reageren.
Ma salama

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Hummingbird.

Allaah ie 3awnek!

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## bekeerling22

Sallam, al iemand gevonden? Stuur me anders een berichtje ..

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## serieuzemeid

salam el3kom bent u nog op zoek ik ben wel jonger dan 24 weet niet als dat erg is. jou oproepje sprak mij aan ik heet wajnat en wordt 11 juni 17 jaar ik ben half jordaans en half palestijns en woon in denboch ik ben 1.73 heb lange zwart haren vaak stijl en soms krullen bruine ogen en gewoon mooie gezicht en mooie postuur gewoon normale postuur ben niet dun en niet dik ik zoek iemand serieus en te vertrouwen een jonge die mij ware is en niet liegd en serieus is en te vertrouwen leuk grappig en gezellig is en die me familie leert kennen inschallah en waar ik mee kan trouwen en ik zoek geen jonge die liegd of stiekem iets achter me rug om doet ofz ik zoek echt naar een serieuze te vertrouwen jonge die contact met 1 heeft 1 bereik je meer mee maar 1 vinden jongens niet genoeg als je contacten met meerdere hebt hoeft het van mij niet meer ik zoek echt naar iemand serieus en te vertrouwen die contact heeft met 1 ik ben serieus en te vertrouwen leuk gezellig grappig en sta open voor iedereen in goede en in slechten tijden ben respectvol en heb humor en ben vriendelijk. en zorgzame dame. gr mij

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Someone.to.Love

......

----------


## Nihadniya

Moge allah s.w.t je een vrome vrouw geven!!.

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

.....

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Halima-qqc

Lah yekemmel 3lik bel ghir

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Bloempje84

Kun je mij een prive bericht sturen. Je tekst spreekt me nl aan.

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up ...

----------


## Fatiha866

uppppppppppppppppppppppp!!! " :grote grijns:

----------


## Cleo_patra

Ahha up voor jou broederrrr. 
Kom op zoveel reacties ? En geen een die aan het plaatje voldeed ?! Haha

----------


## Someone.to.Love

up....

----------

